# Ausführbare Jar erzeugen (Datei wird nicht gefunden)



## Chimi (22. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

aus Spaß an der Freude mach' ich privat grade ein Projekt. 

Eben hab' ich Es als jar exportiert. (Ich bin dazu den Anweisung aus dem Internet gefolgt). Die jar Datei wurde erfolgreich erstellt. 

Wenn ich Sie dann per Doppelklick starten will, passiert nichts. Wenn ich über die Konsole das Programm ausführe (java -jar versuch.jar) kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: config.cfg (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
```

Die Fehlermeldung sagt schon alles aus, eine Datei kann nicht gefunden werden. Daher nun die Frage: Muss die Datei in Eclipse in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis liegen? Andere Dateien die ich nutze (properties - ResourceBundle ...) müssen schließlich in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis/Classpath (Projekt/bin) liegen. 

Ps. Wenn ich die jar entpacke ist die config Datei vorhanden. 

Wär schön wenn mir einer weiter helfen könnte 

Viele Grüße 

chimi


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jun 2012)

Wie und von wo versuchst du die Datei zu lesen?



> Andere Dateien die ich nutze (properties - ResourceBundle ...) müssen schließlich in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis/Classpath (Projekt/bin) liegen.


Nein! Man legt keine Dateien ins bin/ Verzeichnis. Wenn du ein Clean ausführst löscht dir eclipse kommentarlos das ganze Verzeichnis.

Sowas gehört in einen res/ Ordner den zu als zusätzlichen source folder einbindest. Dann werden diese Dateien beim Export auch in die jar gepackt.


----------



## maestr0 (22. Jun 2012)

Schau dir das mal an,vielleicht löst das das Problem

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/106461-ressource-datei-classloader-laden.html


----------



## Chimi (25. Jun 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Sowas gehört in einen res/ Ordner den zu als zusätzlichen source folder einbindest. Dann werden diese Dateien beim Export auch in die jar gepackt.



"src" ist schon als Source Folder eingebunden. Ich habe verschiedene Verzeichnisse probiert aber er findet die Datei nicht.


----------



## Sonecc (25. Jun 2012)

Am einfachsten kann man dir helfen, wenn du uns hilfst.
Zeig uns doch mal bitte wie und wo du die datei laden willst.
Auch hilfreich wäre eine grobe Struktur in der man erkennen kann, wo deine Datei liegt (müssen nur die wichtigen dateien zu erkennen sein)

Zum Beispiel so:


```
src
-de
--sub
---klasse.java
-res
--config.cfg
```

Ansonsten, schau dir den verlinkten Thread mal an. Der könnte dir auch schon helfen.


----------

